# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Kad će mlijeko potpuno stati???

## EvaMONA

Ima već 2 tjedna da ne dojim. Prvih nekoliko dana sam ručno izdajala, stavljala kupus, pila čaj od Kadulje , a sad mi je već dosta. Kad stisnem i dalje ide dosta iz svih kanalića. Ne sjećam se da sam kod prekida dojenja s prvo curom imala svijest o mlijeku dulje od nekoliko dana.
Koje je uobičajeno vrijeme i da li da ručno izdajam i dalje tj. što ako to mlijeko ostane u kanalićima??
Nije više da me pecka u pazusima kao prvih dana dok se još dosta stvaralo, ali nije baš ni da je stalo?!
Help!

----------


## litala

nista se posebno nece dogoditi s preostalim mlijekom. nemoj nista dirati ni stiskati. osim ako je produkcija tolika da osjecas napetost, onda valja samo malo izdojiti, nikako do kraja, samo dok ne popusti napetost.

ako napetosti nema, nemoj izajat, nemoj stiskat. ostavi. 

tijelo zna samo sto s tim mlijekom koje ostane...

 :Smile:

----------


## EvaMONA

Hvala! :Smile:

----------


## mimi 25

Ja ne dojim 4 mjeseca i jos uvijek kada stisnem bradavicu istisnem par kapi mlijeka.
Do kada ce to biti tako......nemam pojma. 
Je to uopce nesto cudno?
Nisam se zabrinjavala oko toga, ali sada se malo pitam......

----------


## leonisa

nije nis cudno ni za zabrinut se.
ja sam mogla jos godinu dana.

----------


## VeraM

Mi smo stali ima 4 dana skroz, a ima 10 da je sisala samo nocu. Prsi su mi jos uvijek jako tvrde i pune mlijeka. Ne izdajam se nago samo malo pod tusem da olaksam. Dosta me boli i na dodir je sve jako tvrdo. Iskreno bojim se upale. Imate li neki savjet kako olakšati? I koliko dugo mogu ocekivati ovakvo stanje?

----------


## jelena.O

Zelje u grudnjak

----------


## VeraM

Ima li ga uopce sad, tko ce znat.... Polako se povlači ali bas smeta, mala me redovito zvekne u sisu kad je nosim ili dizem ili slicno. Najradije bi joj dala da posise, ali necu, prestala je traziti samo bi ae unazadili.

----------


## Peterlin

Pa izdoji se malo, samo toliko da ti popusti pritisak, ne sve. Trebat će 2 do 3 tjedna....

----------


## zutaminuta

> Zelje u grudnjak


Ja bih probala sa šalatom kristalkom.

----------


## VeraM

Joj, 3 tjedna ovako..... A sta sad, na plac po zelenjavu.

----------


## zutaminuta

Dojenje bi trebalo prekidati postepeno.

----------


## Beti3

Vera, već za koji dan će prestati prepunjenost i bol. Nemoj jesti juhe, piti mlijeko, ni sokove u većim količinama, samo vodu, pa će ti prije doći do olakšanja. Četiri sam puta prekidala dojenje, tako da ti pišem iz vlastitog iskustva. Treba 2-3 tjedna da presahne mlijeko, ali nije cijelo vrijeme takva neugoda kakvu sad osjećaš. Dobro je i grudnjak napuniti lišćem peršina, bar prve dane.
 Izdajaj najminimalnije, samo koliko moraš da izdržiš pritisak. Meni je znalo mlijeko samo izlaziti prve dane nakon prestanka, odjednom bih bila "okupana" do koljena, ali taj put je sin odlučio prestati dojiti iz punog dojenja, zbog angine.
Pomoći će ti i čvrst grudnjak, koji dobro podržava dojke. Ako su ti grudi vruće, možeš staviti i hladne obloge, par minuta, kad stigneš. Isprobaš sve, pa vidiš što ti paše.
Jedno dojenje sam morala prekinuti Bromergonom (zbog više sile), no to nikako ne bih preporučila.

----------


## zutaminuta

Mislim da količina tekućine koju žena popije nema veze s produkcijom mlijeka. Osim ako nisi u stanju dehidracije, da nisi pila ono pet dana u komadu.

Koliko mi je poznato, preporuke su ne stezati prenapunjene sise.

----------


## Peterlin

> Mislim da količina tekućine koju žena popije nema veze s produkcijom mlijeka. Osim ako nisi u stanju dehidracije, da nisi pila ono pet dana u komadu.
> 
> Koliko mi je poznato, preporuke su ne stezati prenapunjene sise.


Pa nije napisala da žena ne treba piti, nego da treba piti samo vodu.

----------


## Beti3

Zar je netko napisao stezati? Ne znam gdje si to pročitala. 

Koliko si ti ono puta prestajala dojiti? Više od 4?  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

E, da. Znala sam da ćeš ponoviti to za četiri puta. Samo ću spomenuti kolike se majke pozivaju na iskustvo, ali to imho niš ne znači _"O, ja ti imam petero djece i svima sam dala čaja odmah po porodu."_ Karikiram, ali ima sličnih primjera.

Čvrst grudnjak steže.


> Pa nije napisala da žena ne treba piti, nego da treba piti samo vodu.


Ciljala je na količinu. A i da nije, kakve to veze ima pije li Vera sok, čaj ili vodu? To će odmoći čemu?

----------


## Kaae

Naravno da smije piti sok, vodu, juhu, sto joj padne napamet. Ne odlazi joj juha u dojke, a ni sok. Ni voda. Mlijeko proizvode hormoni, nimalo izazvani juhom ili sokom.

Tocno je ovo o minimalnom izdajanju, tek toliko da popusti napetost. Ako su dojke tvrde, kvrgave, crvene, bolne (pa jos uleti i temperatura), onda je vec doslo do problema i mlijeko svakako treba van. U tom slucaju, ne izdajati i dalje do kraja, ali svakako razraditi i rjesavati kvrgava podrucja.

Salata kristalka moze posluziti kao hladni oblog (inace, nosi hladne obloge kad god ti je zgodno), no ona nema blago protuupalnih svojstava kao zeleni kupus. Uz sve ovo, mozes piti caj od persina i mente u vecim kolicinama jer su oboje negativno utjecu na proizvodnju mlijeka i postoji sansa da ce i kod tebe situacija ici u tom smjeru.

Bromergon, zaboravi da si ikad cula taj naziv. Taj lijek se ne bi smio davati nikad, niti jednoj zeni (osim za lijecenje parkinsonove bolesti, ali i tad samo kad/ako korist nadilazi moguce nuspojave koje su apsolutno prestrasne).

Trebalo bi ti postati bolje kroz par dana, a laktacija ce stati kad stane. Nekome je to za par tjedana, nekome za par mjeseci. A neki godinama uspiju istisnuti pokoju kap.

----------


## VeraM

Ne pada mi na pamet piti ništa od lijekova, ne brini. Nisam nikada za lijekove ako nije stvarno nužno. Pokušamo uvijek prirodno. 
Za sada je o.k. nije više bolno na dodir, osjećam da su kanalići još puni, ali ne boli više tako kao do sada. 

Žuta, pa prekinuli smo postepeno, ovog ljeta je bilo samo prije spavanja i noću, dakle, do 5 puta unutar 24 h. Od 1.9. je krenila u jaslice, otišlo jutarnje dojenje i prije spavanja dnevnog. Pred kraj 9 mjeseca je bilo samo prije noćnog spavanja i noću. Od početka 10. mjeseca je i noćno uspavljivanje išlo bez dojenja jer je u vrtiću naučila zaspati sama. I ostalo samo noću. Ali nije joj bilo dovoljno mlijeka jer se smanjila proizvodnja dosta, pa mi je par noći visila na sisi i plakala pola noći. Jedno jutro sam u 4 poludila i ugrijala joj mlijeka na bocu. Zaspala ko zaklana. Tada sam odlučila da neću više dojiti, nisam mogla hodat kao zombij jer pola noći mala plače. A u proteklih 13 mjeseci nikad to nije radila. I sad smo na jednoj bočici mlijeka noću jer mi se još budi i traži. 
I ne trebate govoriti da joj skinem i tu jednu bocu jer joj ne treba boca. Treba, smiri se nakon nje i spava do jutra. I imala je prije 2 tjedna na sistematskom 7910 g s 13 i pol mjeseci. Dakle, neću je pustiti noć gladnu, da i ovo malo zalih amsti što ima troši. 
Sorry na duljini, nekad se treba puno da se kaže malo......

----------


## Jadranka

Ja ne da joj ne bi ukidala tu jednu bocu, nego bi joj je uvalila i po danu poslije obroka, ako joj se svidja i ako zeli. A drugo slabo jede. 

Moj sise poslije svakog drugog obroka, a i po noci par puta. A sasvim ok jede.

----------


## VeraM

Ima danas fibru oko 38 i blago crveno grlo. Ne zeli nista apsolutno jesti samo mlijeko na bocu, dodam keksolino da malo zgusne. Jadna ja s njom. Pojela je mozda 3 zlice vocne kasice i 1 zlicu pudinga.

----------


## Kaae

Probaj joj dati nesto skroz hladno.

----------


## Jadranka

Ej, jel joj bolje? Puno djece jede jako slabo kad su bolesna. Proc ce! 

Ja bi joj i malo vise keksolina stavila, da bolje zgusne  :Smile:  Treba joj energije. Ako trenutno najvise toga pojede, to je ok. Jest ce i sve drugo kasnije.

----------


## VeraM

Napisala odgovor i sve mi se obrisalo. 
Da ne offam puno, ona se vratila u normalu, a meni je bolje. Nema više napetosti, još na desnoj malo razrađujem jedan čvorić. Inače je dobro to svršilo, bez upale.

----------

